# Kick the Nazis off the BBC



## rebel warrior (Sep 23, 2005)

See here: 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132390

Basically, some BNP members seem to be sitting on the BBC message boards, especially in Leeds...and talking about, you guessed it, how great the fascist BNP are.  The message boards are open from 9-10 but I think if enough people registered and complained about the BNP posters or put up lots of anti-fascist posts then they could be driven out quite easily...Cheers.


----------



## chio (Sep 24, 2005)

The board where I live seems to have vastly more anti-BNP than BNP posters.


----------



## bfg (Sep 24, 2005)

The South Yorks board is dominated by conversations about Yorkshire football teams and very little else, from what I've seen. Don't think anyones losing much sleep over that one, tbh


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 24, 2005)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> ...The message boards are open from 9-10 but I think if enough people registered and complained about the BNP posters or put up lots of anti-fascist posts then they could be driven out quite easily...Cheers.


They're probably more likely to get bored and stop if everyone ignores them.

Going in there mob handed and engaging with them in some mad debate is likely to just fuel the fire and prolong the pain.

If you feel that strongly and they've said anything particularly offensive, report them to the site mods, let them deal with it;  that's what they're there for.


----------



## harpo (Sep 24, 2005)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> They're probably more likely to get bored and stop if everyone ignores them.
> 
> Going in there mob handed and engaging with them in some mad debate is likely to just fuel the fire and prolong the pain.
> 
> If you feel that strongly and they've said anything particularly offensive, report them to the site mods, let them deal with it;  that's what they're there for.


That's what he said though.  Complain.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Sep 24, 2005)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> See here:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132390
> 
> Basically, some BNP members seem to be sitting on the BBC message boards, especially in Leeds...and talking about, you guessed it, how great the fascist BNP are.  The message boards are open from 9-10 but I think if enough people registered and complained about the BNP posters or put up lots of anti-fascist posts then they could be driven out quite easily...Cheers.


Just had a look at this, and feel that this is in the wrong room. I was thinking probably Protest, but there seems to be a far more suitable one somewhereat the bottom of the main menu.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2005)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> See here:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132390
> 
> Basically, some BNP members seem to be sitting on the BBC message boards, especially in Leeds...and talking about, you guessed it, how great the fascist BNP are.  The message boards are open from 9-10 but I think if enough people registered and complained about the BNP posters or put up lots of anti-fascist posts then they could be driven out quite easily...Cheers.


although i recognise that yr trying to further a good cause, i feel it's foolish to apparently try to stir up a board war.


----------



## chio (Sep 24, 2005)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> Just had a look at this, and feel that this is in the wrong room. I was thinking probably Protest, but there seems to be a far more suitable one somewhereat the bottom of the main menu.



If you dislike the North so much, why don't you bugger off to the London forum? 

Ta very nicely.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 26, 2005)

Its a free country, they can say what they like. Its better than the alternative.


----------



## Spion (Sep 26, 2005)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Its a free country, they can say what they like. Its better than the alternative.



Eh? Don't get ya. You're asying the BNP is better than what exactly?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 26, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> Eh? Don't get ya. You're asying the BNP is better than what exactly?



No, he is saying that upholding free speech for scum is better than restricting free speech. 

I disagree. We do not have 'free speech'. It is an abstract concept. There are libel laws. There are restrictions on publishing, censorship of media, TV, film etc. There are anti-incitement laws. Some of these restrictions - such as laws against incitement to racial hatred - should be supported. Nazis use 'free-speech' to try to build organisation that will remove the rights of others. The question of free speech (which includes the 'right' to march, hold public meetings, issue propaganda etc) is a question of power. We should restrict the power of the State to further encroach on our rights whilst seeking to thwart the growth of Fascist organisations who would crush all liberty given the chance.


----------



## Spion (Sep 26, 2005)

I see


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Sep 27, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> If you dislike the North so much, why don't you bugger off to the London forum?
> 
> Ta very nicely.


I've said nothing about the north on this thread. My point was a particular thread has been posted in an in appropriate room, although I do know that it is impossible to directly post your thread title in the bin.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 30, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> Eh? Don't get ya. You're asying the BNP is better than what exactly?



Groucho roughly made my point - the problem with banning folk from anywhere is that you risk making people more radical than they already are. I also get the impression that people who want the BNP banned believe some sections of the population are so stupid that hey have to be protected from the BNP at all costs, otherwise they'll end up 'converted'.

In order to show the BNP up for what they really are you need sensible, rational, logical debate. By banning them from the BBC you simply play into their hands as not only have you censored them but you've also put paid to any attempt to show them up for what they are.


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 30, 2005)

> Kick the Nazis off the BBC


What are aged German politicos doing on the BBC forums anyway?


----------

